
German Jews warned not to wear kippas after rise in anti-Semitism - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48411735
======
lifeisstillgood
Is there a generational thing that has passed? has lived experience simply
become past history?

~~~
emsy
I'm from Germany and what the article doesn't tell you is that a large portion
of antisemitic action comes from migrants. Ironically, Germans won't call out
antisemitism conducted by migrants out of fear to appear racist.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
so not generational - but somehow the societal memory and "right thing" has
become diluted?

And wow, irony !

------
onyva
It would be less embarrassing if Israel’s PM — who’s of Polish decent and as
corrupt as they get — did not cozy up to neo-nazis all around Europe, nor the
neonazis in Drumpf’s administration, who are currently trying to get into war
with Iran.

